# How much for gas in your area?



## Oldfireguy (Apr 25, 2006)

We have a worldwide group here.  How much are you paying for gas?

$2.99 for the cheapest here but we have the highest gas tax in the nation.


----------



## Corry (Apr 25, 2006)

2.89 USD


----------



## Dweller (Apr 25, 2006)

$2.70 or so for a gallon at the cheapest place in town.


----------



## ThomThomsk (Apr 25, 2006)

We work in litres here, and 1 US gallon = 3.785 litres. My car runs on diesel, which is around £0.98 a litre, and £1 = $1.79, so...

3.785 x 0.98 x 1.79 = $6.64 per US gallon

Petrol is a bit cheaper -

3.785 x 0.96 x 1.79 = $6.50 per US gallon


----------



## LittleMan (Apr 25, 2006)

$2.99 for the cheapest...


----------



## Andrea K (Apr 25, 2006)

$2.89 is what I paid last I think


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Apr 25, 2006)

$6.56/Gallon!

What are you all pulling unhappy faces for???


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 25, 2006)

$108.5 per liter...I think that's about $4.10 per US Gallon.

The worst part is that they get a good portion of the Oil & Gas out of the ground...right here in Alberta.


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 25, 2006)

$2.84/gallon USD at costco yesterday, most gas stations around town are $2.99/gallon.  i guess that's half price gas to those across the pond... so i won't complain...


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Apr 25, 2006)

To be kinda fair to the oil guys, of a 96p/ litre of petrol, 62p is tax!

The oil companies rekon they make about 1 penny/litre over here!?


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 25, 2006)

http://www.gasbuddy.com/

you can select your state/city and find the cheapest/most expensive gas in town...

_as if saving $0.02/gallon is going to make you drive all the way across town..._


----------



## carddesigner (Apr 25, 2006)

$2.99 is the average near home but reached $3.06 a few miles away.


----------



## Corry (Apr 25, 2006)

carddesigner said:
			
		

> $2.99 is the average near home but reached $3.06 a few miles away.



Another Illinoisan!!!  Where are ya in Illinois?  I haven't seen it above $3 YET in my area, but very very very close!


----------



## woodsac (Apr 25, 2006)

Rock bottom ghetto gas right now $3.19
About 85 miles north of here $3.49.....$3.89 for premium


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Apr 25, 2006)

The cheapest I have found it is $2.79, but to set everyone's mind at ease, the gas prices should be going back down as soon as the turn-around's are over..at least here in the US.  16 of the 19 cat-crackers are down during the yearly turn-around, which mean gas production is down causing gas prices to soar.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Apr 25, 2006)

You guys have it lucky ours is about 

£0.93/L so thats about £4.50 a gallon so thats about $8 :shock:

Maybe my mths is  wrong i'm too tired but anyweay its definately expensive over here.


----------



## woodsac (Apr 25, 2006)

For all you UK guys giving up your first born...what are you driving and how far?

Here in the states, it's not uncommon to travel 30-60 minutes to and from work. A lot of people travel 200+ miles round trip every day! 

My truck has a 30 gallon tank, gets about 15 miles per gallon in town and 22 on the highway. At the current price, I can easily spend $85 every week. I'm out of town at least once a week, requiring an extra $60-$90 on top of the $85!


----------



## nvr2low (Apr 25, 2006)

2.91 today.  i drive a little over 50 miles a day just to get to work and back.  spending about $30-35 every 4 days or so.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Apr 25, 2006)

70 litre tank on my van and I use all of it in about 7-8 days! 

I do about 45 miles per day (more if picking up materials).

I'll leave you to do the maths bit!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 25, 2006)

3.00 USD gallon for regular, 51 cents taxes per gallon


----------



## bauerman (Apr 25, 2006)

$2.54 as of this morning.....

Jared


----------



## omeletteman (Apr 25, 2006)

I don't drive


----------



## GerryDavid (Apr 25, 2006)

I just filled up yesterday at 94.1 a liter for regular *uses hitest, so add 11 cents* which works out to $3.30us/gallon roughly.

The most expensive ive seen on ottawagasprices.com was 114 cents a liter, which is $4us/gallon.

I drive roughly 1.75 hours a day for work when I work *an hour each way*.  Roughly 120km trip.


----------



## Soul Rebel (Apr 25, 2006)

Its 2.89 here in town and 3.09 out where Michelle lives.


----------



## summers_enemy (Apr 25, 2006)

You guys are all doing so good (the Americans that is, I still pity the British )   I just filled up today, cheapest to be found in 2 towns was $3.12 per gallon. I hate California. 

Ooh edit, just been reading some more. I do a 60 mile roundtrip commute daily.  My newly filled tank will last but 5 or 6 days. :roll:


----------



## ThomThomsk (Apr 26, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> For all you UK guys giving up your first born...what are you driving and how far?



My office is 20 miles away, and I get around 55 miles to the Imperial gallon, which is 46 miles to the US gallon. That means I could be spending almost $30 a week on commuting, but I work from home now as much as I can, which is a lot. 

My tank holds around 50 litres, or 13 US gallons, and I have to fill that every 3 or 4 weeks. I don't drive if I don't have to, for obvious reasons.

I work in London on 2 or 3 days a week, so that's 7 miles to the railway station and then my employer pays for my train ticket. If I had to drive that, it's 100 miles each way and then £5 (or is it more now?) congestion charge to drive in London and at least £15 to park.


----------



## Islair (Apr 26, 2006)

saw $3.02 on the way to work this morning.....but I run the good stuff in my summer car which is $3.18 right now.....plus it gets a lead additive.


----------



## monicam (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't drive..no idea how much is the gas rate in my country..


----------



## Xmetal (Apr 26, 2006)

$1.45AUD

Translates to $1.08US


----------



## Rob (Apr 26, 2006)

The price of Oxygen from BOC is shocking these days. They want anything up to £70 to refill cylinders.

Oh... you meant petrol!!!

Yeah, I guess about $9 per USG equivilent in London.

Rob


----------



## Pre-Loved. (Apr 26, 2006)

i'm so glad some one else from australia did the maths....I'm going on 36hours with no sleep....I don't think I'll sleep again realising the price of fuel...I'm road tripping this friday.  

I drive between 40 and 60km a day.....but I get about 7.4L per 100km and I've got a 45L tank..


----------



## monicam (Apr 26, 2006)

Pre-Loved. said:
			
		

> i'm so glad some one else from australia did the maths....I'm going on 36hours with no sleep....I don't think I'll sleep again realising the price of fuel...I'm road tripping this friday.
> 
> I drive between 40 and 60km a day.....but I get about 7.4L per 100km and I've got a 45L tank..



have fun in road tripping on friday..


----------



## Pre-Loved. (Apr 26, 2006)

oh yeah...people in england for example...drive 400km and cross half of their country...i pass about 3 towns with a population of about 7000 people max


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 26, 2006)

In Europe what amount of the price is taxes. I pay 51-cent per gallon in taxes.


----------



## tmpadmin (Apr 26, 2006)

I saw $3.03 around the corner from home.  And $3.15 on the way to work this morning.


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 26, 2006)

&#8364;1,34 per litre (a gallon is about four times as much and you pay U$1,24 for one Euro today)


----------



## carddesigner (May 25, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Another Illinoisan!!!  Where are ya in Illinois?  I haven't seen it above $3 YET in my area, but very very very close!




Just saw your question CORE...I'm in Rolling Meadows, and the gas prices are hovering right now between 2.95 and 2.98.


----------



## Corry (May 25, 2006)

carddesigner said:
			
		

> Just saw your question CORE...I'm in Rolling Meadows, and the gas prices are hovering right now between 2.95 and 2.98.



Ah...a suburbanite, eh?  I'm about 2 hours from ya, inbetween LaSalle-Peru and Bloomington.


----------



## malachite (May 25, 2006)

Gas in SoCal........Ugh   Just filled the bike up this morning with 89 octane @ $3.49 a gallon. The station right down the street here from work has about the most expensive gas around, syarting at $3.79 per gal for the cheap stuff.

Michael...........who cheats death everyday for 40+mpg


----------



## SantosD50 (May 25, 2006)

$3.75 for the cheapest


----------



## Oldfireguy (May 25, 2006)

It went up 4 cents over night again

$3.19 for the cheap stuff.

A friend of mine who lives in Chile is here for a visit.  Says it's $5.50 for the cheap stuff there.  I don't feel so bad now.


----------



## Corry (May 25, 2006)

Unless it's changed since a day or so here, it's still just under $3.  I guess I should be thanking my lucky stars.


----------



## Traci (May 25, 2006)

I got gas two days ago and it was $3.27 for the low grade. It was at one of the "big four" stations, but its on a corner that competes for the lowest prices, so that means they are cheeper then other stations in the area.
I drive about 12 miles (I think, haven't really paid attention), in stupid traffic everyday. Love California...hate the traffic!


----------



## Oldfireguy (May 25, 2006)

Under $3!  That's not even fair!


----------



## tasman (May 25, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> $108.5 per liter...I think that's about $4.10 per US Gallon.
> 
> The worst part is that they get a good portion of the Oil & Gas out of the ground...right here in Alberta.


 
Big Mike, where did you pay that price for gas, the last time I filled up(yesterday) it was $0.981 per liter in Edmonton.


----------



## tasman (May 25, 2006)

Big Mike, I figured it out, you added the exchange. Never mind.


----------



## GerryDavid (May 25, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ah...a suburbanite, eh?  I'm about 2 hours from ya, inbetween LaSalle-Peru and Bloomington.



Ive been to bloomington.  Went to meet up with a friend in a small villiage just outside of there, the villiage was composed of one building, took us a while to realize that was the villiage, hehe.

Gas here is roughly $3.60us/gallon if my conversion is right.  So I seen it for $3.27 and got 10 gallons worth, then on the way home I seen it for $3.07.  Go figure, hehe.  Had I not bought the gas, the $3.07 place woulda been $3.80 probably.


----------



## Corry (May 25, 2006)

GerryDavid said:
			
		

> Ive been to bloomington.  Went to meet up with a friend in a small villiage just outside of there, the villiage was composed of one building, took us a while to realize that was the villiage, hehe.
> 
> Gas here is roughly $3.60us/gallon if my conversion is right.  So I seen it for $3.27 and got 10 gallons worth, then on the way home I seen it for $3.07.  Go figure, hehe.  Had I not bought the gas, the $3.07 place woulda been $3.80 probably.



Oh yeah? What was the name of the village?


----------



## GerryDavid (May 25, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah? What was the name of the village?



I cant find it on google maps and im to lazy to go out to the car to get the road atlas, hehe.  It was a small dot south of bloomington, a slight bit east from the center of the city, if that makes any sense.

I dont think it was to far from an interstate, but its been 5 years so my memory could be rusty.


----------



## Corry (May 25, 2006)

GerryDavid said:
			
		

> I cant find it on google maps and im to lazy to go out to the car to get the road atlas, hehe.  It was a small dot south of bloomington, a slight bit east from the center of the city, if that makes any sense.
> 
> I dont think it was to far from an interstate, but its been 5 years so my memory could be rusty.



Hehe...could be a lot of towns.  I'm north of Bloomington, and far enough away (though still pretty darn close) that I don't know EVERY teeny town around it, cuz there are a lot of them.


----------



## greasemonkey (May 25, 2006)

We just droped to 2.73.  Horrible, but not so bad I guess.  I guess we get it cheep cause everybody drives pickups, me include.  Which really sucks right now.


----------



## GerryDavid (May 25, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hehe...could be a lot of towns.  I'm north of Bloomington, and far enough away (though still pretty darn close) that I don't know EVERY teeny town around it, cuz there are a lot of them.



I drove down 3 hours to get to bloomington, started off not to far off *an hour* from chicago.  That 3 hours sure was dull.  corn, more corn, and more corn.  Great if you like corn I guess, hehe.


----------



## Corry (May 25, 2006)

GerryDavid said:
			
		

> I drove down 3 hours to get to bloomington, started off not to far off *an hour* from chicago.  That 3 hours sure was dull.  corn, more corn, and more corn.  Great if you like corn I guess, hehe.



Hey! Don't you make fun of my home, dammit!


----------



## GerryDavid (May 26, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hey! Don't you make fun of my home, dammit!



So I take it you like corn?  *smirks*


----------



## Corry (May 26, 2006)

GerryDavid said:
			
		

> So I take it you like corn?  *smirks*



It's delicious. :er:


----------



## benhasajeep (May 26, 2006)

Just filled the rental car.  $3.499  gallon in nowhere CA.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 26, 2006)

Between $3.06 and $3.18 for regular unleaded.


----------



## ElectricHarmony (May 26, 2006)

3.55 a gallon :banghead: :madmad:   :evil: :stun:  ale: :angry1:


----------



## hot shot (May 26, 2006)

98p a litre
fink that quite cheep for the uk


----------



## Corry (May 26, 2006)

Ok, so I actually PAID ATTENTION at the pumps today...I filled up this morning for $2.79/gal.  I'm gonna take that as a gift from above, considering the prices some of you have posted.


----------



## LilCujo (May 26, 2006)

WOOT!! I never thought I would be cheering for this but Gas is $2.52 as of right now...this morning, when I got it..prolly by the time I get home it will be $5.00. The sad part is for only 26 gal it cost me $75..so it was a bitter sweet Woot...


----------



## JTHphoto (May 26, 2006)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Between $3.06 and $3.18 for regular unleaded.


 
you should come over to the west-side, I just paid $3.03/gallon @ QT!  Huge difference, i know...    Cost Co is prolly a little cheaper...


----------



## Thor the Mighty (May 26, 2006)

the cheapest ive seen it here in a long time is 3.29 a gal. we peaked at 3.54 a gallon. i live in a "rich" area but im poor as dirt hunger, so it blows to be me. whatever ive got an accord and a longboard .


----------



## doenoe (May 26, 2006)

its like 1.43 a liter here, so that should be 5.41 euro/gallon
and that would be 6.87US a gallon.


----------



## santino (May 26, 2006)

1,03 &#8364; per liter


----------



## Alison (May 26, 2006)

It was $2.57 here....and I'm going to kick myself tomorrow because the gas light came on during the drive home and I bet it will be more expensive tomorrow :er:


----------



## kristyiclaremore (May 27, 2006)

wow I feel lucky compared to most of you. I work at a gas station and I just dropped the price yesturday to $2.53 from $ 2.59. I'm glad I dont have to pay more, I still hate it being this high.


----------



## Passion4Film (May 27, 2006)

I got it for $2.83 today here in upper Illinois.


----------



## hazelwestphoto (May 27, 2006)

I filled up for $2.49 on my way to work today. These prices really suck for me, I'm a delivery driver and cover 50 to 100 miles a day, at 17-19 mpg!!!!


----------



## Rob (May 27, 2006)

Well, it's $7.04 here in the UK. So count yourselves lucky!! Still, my car does 52.9mpg in your gallons!

(Damn that was a needlessly complicated conversion!!)

Rob


----------



## Corry (May 27, 2006)

Passion4Film said:
			
		

> I got it for $2.83 today here in upper Illinois.



ANOTHER Illinoisan!   Howdy and welcome to the forum!  I'm from North Central Illinois, too!


----------



## summers_enemy (May 27, 2006)

Cheapest to be found here is currently $3.16/gallon. Not bad considering what it has been these past couple months. I actually caught myself thinking "oh yes, only $3.16!!" as I filled up. :roll:


----------



## vonnagy (May 28, 2006)

this is just a shameless plug for a website that I have built . It uses google maps to estimate the total fuel cost of your roadtrip. Its still a bit buggy, but give it a go: fuel cost calculator. 

Its not much use to me these days its a 5 minute leisurely stroll to the office


----------



## Soul Rebel (May 28, 2006)

3.22 at the gas station my girlfriend works and 3.05 acrosst he street. Guess where I buy gas?


----------

